# Baby names



## nomore4s (8 January 2008)

Hi all,

My partner and I are expecting our first child in June and I thought it would be interesting to get some ideas of baby names from fellow ASFer's as we are having alot of trouble agreeing on a suitable name.

We do know the sex of the baby but I thought names for both sexes would be interesting for this thread.


----------



## kaleon (8 January 2008)

How about Finn for a boy


----------



## wayneL (8 January 2008)

Just don't name them after fruit or cartoon characters like the loopy celebs do.  lol


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2008)

kennas


----------



## nomore4s (8 January 2008)

wayneL said:


> Just don't name them after fruit or cartoon characters like the loopy celebs do.  lol




lol don't think there is much chance of that but ironically my partner is named after a fruit (Cherry - not so bad)


----------



## treefrog (8 January 2008)

nomore4s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner and I are expecting our first child in June and I thought it would be interesting to get some ideas of baby names from fellow ASFer's as we are having alot of trouble agreeing on a suitable name.
> 
> We do know the sex of the baby but I thought names for both sexes would be interesting for this thread.




like shares first agree the parameters
eg - if shortening a name annoys you then go for a short name to start with - much less likely to get corrupted
then other parameters, frenchish, common, unusual, beginning middle end of alphbet for first initial etc etc
you'll narrow things down and get prlim agreement first and make final selection more harmonius
like we agreed both boy and girl names had to start with an initial between T and Z - don't recall why but ended up agreeing without fuss


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

You could name your baby after one of these billionaires and hope the girl or boy take the hint:
William Henry Gates
Warren Edward Buffet
Carlos slim hughes
Lilliane Bettencourt
Alice Louise Walton
Helen Robson Kemper Walton

If not try:  http://www.babynamesbase.com


----------



## Julia (8 January 2008)

Congratulations Nomore4s.  Hope all goes well.

For a girl I like classic, dateless names, e.g.
Eleanor
Joanna
Katherine
Helena
Louisa

For a boy:
Mark
Jeremy
Jeffrey (but not Geoffrey)
Michael
Peter
Nicholas (Nick)

Too many weird names at present.
Names I really dislike:
Kylie
Kym (or Kim)
Jade
Bella
Sandra (or Sandy)

Jack


----------



## Gundini (8 January 2008)

Firstly, congratulations nomore4s,

for what it's worth, I believe it's important to think of the different variations a name cam be turned in to, like Richard to Dick.

You definately don't want anything that the kids can pick on at school, because they will.... 

We wanted something different, that was kinda cool, and couldn't be made fun of. It worked! Our son is 13yo, still has a unique name, and doesn't get picked on because of his name, in fact, they think it is cool.

He's name is Blaze.

Not a bad choice really, because if you have a little girl, Blaze still suits!

Besides, we would be honoured, lol....


----------



## Knobby22 (8 January 2008)

Freya  for a girl. (Norse goddess of love)
Robert for a boy. (It will be coming back).


----------



## sam76 (8 January 2008)

Shazza if it's a girl and Dazza if it's a boy






or Kennas


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2008)

Joseph if its a boy.
Josephine if its a girl.

No reason.


----------



## wildmanchris (8 January 2008)

Congrats.

My girlfriend named our goldfish Wotsit, dont know if its a girl or a boy.  I didnt like it at first, but it grows on you.  Say it a few times........


----------



## So_Cynical (8 January 2008)

Heres my favorite girls names ive found in my travels.

(Philippines) Jinky, Elona (Ghana) Tiwiah, Abena

Short and sweet


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horatio_Nelson,_1st_Viscount_Nelson



> During the late 18th/early 19th centuries, even though he had been married for some time, Nelson famously became embroiled in a love affair with Emma, Lady Hamilton, the wife of the British Ambassador to Naples. She became Nelson's mistress, returning to the United Kingdom to live openly with him, and eventually *they had a daughter*, ...     *Horatia.*!!!



Gee some parents are cruel yes? 

I wonder what her friends called her?  ,  "hor?",  ...

or as they say in France... 
'oratio 'ornblo-Her.

PS My mate knows someone back in UK - Thomas Thomas;  father? Thomas Thomas ;  grandfather?  Thomas Thomas


----------



## gimme some (8 January 2008)

Heres a few boys names to that seem to have gone out of fashion

Adolf
Idi
Ghengis
Osama
George


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2008)

gimme some said:


> Heres a few boys names to that seem to have gone out of fashion
> 
> Adolf
> Idi
> ...



lol 
Attila the Hun?

if a girl 
Attile, the honey ?



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attila_the_Hun
> Attila (406 – 453), also known as Attila the Hun or the Scourge of God, was King of the Huns from 434 until his death. He was leader of the Hunnic Empire which stretched from Germany to the Ural River and from the Danube River to the Baltic Sea (see map below). During his rule he was one of the most fearsome of the Western and Eastern Roman Empires' enemies:



gee I hope noone out these is called Attila lol 

PS - gimme,  we can look forward to a few Obama's I would imagine


----------



## bvbfan (9 January 2008)

What about Heju (Hey You)



No real suggestions but mines from Sanskrit.

Maybe something from an old language?

Aramaic - http://www.thinkbabynames.com/search/1/aramaic
Sanskrit - http://www.babynamenetwork.com/baby_names/origins/Sanskrit_baby_names.cfm
Hindi  - http://www.babynamesworld.com/category-hindi-names.html


http://www.babynamesworld.com seems to cover a few though


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

or Aboriginal ? 
like Wagga Wagga lol - the place so good they had to name it twice 

http://www.babynamenetwork.com/origin.cfm?origin=Aboriginal

Adoni Male Aboriginal  The sunset.  
Akala Female Aboriginal  A parrot.  
Akama Male Aboriginal  A whale.  
Alba Female Aboriginal  A sand hill. Also see Albina.  
*Alinga Female Aboriginal  The sun*.  
Alkina Female Aboriginal  The moon.  
*Alkira Female Aboriginal  The sky. * 
Allambee Male Aboriginal  A quiet resting-place.  
Allirea Female Aboriginal  Quartz.  
Allora Female Aboriginal  The place of the swamp. The name of a town in Queensland.  
*Allunga Female Aboriginal  The sun.* 
Amarina Female Aboriginal  Rain.  
Amaroo Male Aboriginal  A beautiful place.  
*Anka Female Aboriginal  A barramundi. Also see Anne*.  
Apanie Female Aboriginal  Water.  
Apari Male Aboriginal  Father.  
Araluen Male Aboriginal  The place of waterlilies. A boy or girl's name.  
Araluen Female Aboriginal  The place of waterlilies. A boy or girl's name.  
Arika Female Aboriginal  A waterlily.  
Arinya Female Aboriginal  A kangaroo.  
Arnurna Female Aboriginal  A blue waterlily.  
Arora Female Aboriginal  A cockatoo.  
Arunta Male Aboriginal  A white cockatoo.  
Bakana Female Aboriginal  A lookout.  
Balun Male Aboriginal  A river.  

etc

So Paul Anka means Paul Barramundi? 



> Don't Call Wagga Wagga Wagga
> 
> © Greg Champion/Jim Haynes
> (Warner/Chappel Music Australia)
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

Lol - reminds me - in Samoa they used to say "you sing like Perry Como" - then they'd laugh hysterically - seems that "Como" means fundamental orifice in Samoan (as I recall)  

Moral of the story - check out the meaning of the name you are proposing in several languages first, lol


----------



## miller (9 January 2008)

The way my dad said he made sure he liked my name was by going out into the backyard or in the car and yelling the name out loud to see if it sounded right. As in, imagining you're calling your kid.

Some names I like,
For a girl:
- Meagan
- Hannah
- Zoe
- Rachel
- Georgie (Georgina)

For a boy:
- Matthew
- Angus
- Marcus

And yea, as other's have said, I don't get the celeb craze of naming your child after an object or some made up word that sounds exotic (but really is stupid). I feel sorry for the kid sometimes.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

http://www.babynamenetwork.com/baby_names/origin.cfm?origin=Aboriginal&start_row=26



> More Baby Name Origins:
> Aboriginal Baby Names
> African Baby Names
> American Baby Names
> ...




PS be adventurous lol - try 

UQHOQHOQHO  meaning Adam's apple 

IXOXO = frog lol


----------



## Gundini (9 January 2008)

How funny is this thread, lol

Don't Call Wagga Wagga Wagga

 © Greg Champion/Jim Haynes
(Warner/Chappel Music Australia)

This version first released on the album Stand Back Australia


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> Shazza if it's a girl and Dazza if it's a boy



Denice if it's a girl and ... Denephew... (you've all heard that one 100 times surely)


----------



## Yezzy (9 January 2008)

Favourite girl names:
Elizabeth
*Emily*

Favourite boy names:
Andrew
Brendan
*Henry*
Michael

I've bolded my two favourites, hopefully I'll have little Emily & Henry running around one day


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

Here's a great welsh name ...

..for a set of sextuplets 

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch

http://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.com/


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

Speaking of Welsh names for girls ,,,  how about "Katherine"

apparently it means "You'll never walk alone" 

(you see this lassie , you'll understand why). 

 Katherine Jenkins - You'll Never Walk Alone 


Then again - there's "Lara" I guess - which means "businesswoman with an itch to be an artist" 

  Lara Fabian - Le Blues du Businessman


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

Some suggestions for boy's names :-

Borat?
Erbolat?  (Best People's Artist for Tshirts in Kazakhstan) 
Sacha?

http://stopborat.com/

  O Kazakhstan! , Borat (funniest Jew in the world lol) 

PS There 's one there about throwing people down wells - I'll let you find that for yourselves 



> Thank you for your interest. We hope you are not part of Borat conspiracy against Kazakhstan. We will not become a William Hung for the international community!
> 
> OUR DEMANDS!
> One. We demand personal apology from Queen Elizabeth II for the humiliation upon our nation caused by British funnyman Sacha Baron Coen. Furthermore, Prince Charles and Camilla must pay an official visit to Kazakhstan. Camilla is much popular with Kazakh people. What Princess Diana was to the West, and Marylin Monroe is to Uzbekistan, princess Camilla is to Kazakhstan - and more. Kazakh men put up her colour pinups in truck and tractor, and Kazakh women go for Camilla look. You will see Camilla photo in many a yurta.
> ...






> Kazakhstan greatest country in the world.
> All other countries are run by little girls.
> Kazakhstan number one exporter of potassium.
> Other countries have inferior potassium.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

Cazaly ?  (for boy?)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=243008&highlight=cazaly#post243008

PS Cazalina ? (for girl?)


----------



## gimme some (9 January 2008)

Apparently Wagga Wagga is the aboriginal word for water hole.
What I want to know is which Wagga means water and which Wagga means hole?


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2008)

lol - well "Mississippi River" means "River-River River"  apparently 
Multilingual tautology
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=205378&highlight=tautology#post205378


> "Sierra Nevada mountain range" (Snowy Mountain Range mountain range),
> "Sahara Desert" (Desert Desert),
> 
> "Mississippi River" ("River"-"river" river)
> ...




Maybe you could name a girl "Torpen"?
means hill-hill .


----------



## Gundini (9 January 2008)

gimme some said:


> Apparently Wagga Wagga is the aboriginal word for water hole.
> What I want to know is which Wagga means water and which Wagga means hole?




Now that is funny!


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2008)

Guess if you had a set of male quads, you could call em Rocky I, Rocky II, Rocky III and Rocky IV ?   - and for their 1 st birthday, - easy - just give em each a video of "their" episode in the Rocky saga. ?    

In this case maybe call em "Jimmy I , II etc  - just tell em they were named after Jimmy Connolly 

 Laughing Babies


----------



## agro (10 January 2008)

twiggy or andrew are both good


----------



## Prospector (10 January 2008)

Obviously your personal preferences will dictate what you like, but here are my rules  :

1. If you chose a 'traditional' style name, changing the spelling of it is to me,  bogan 

2. If you choose a name that is slightly out there, dont get cross with people when they can't say it properly. (Having said that, my SIL who works in Intensive care at a large public hospital has plenty of stories about 'financially disadvanted people' who call their kids elaborate names (eg Eleanor, Meagan, Catriona) who then pronounce them phonetically (eg Cat-ri-ona).

3. Boys (well, my boys anyway - and my baby turned 18 today) like simple names that cant be shortened - 1 syllable ones.


My Favs - well my kids names of course ( which do adhere to the rules above ) and for girls - I love Isabella - except if I had a girl, with my luck she would end up a Tomboy if I gave her that name!


----------



## nomore4s (10 January 2008)

Some interesting and amusing (20/20, I think you spend way too much time on You Tube: ) replies so far, not sure how many of the more elaborate ones will get past the other half :.

This is going to be harder than I thought though, especially with the the other half being quite picky atm, oh well we've got plenty of time.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2008)

lol - nomore4us 
I'm surprised that the TV watchers haven't suggested...

Homer
Marg
Lisa 
Bart

(what's the Bart defence again?  ...  "I didn't do it, you didn't see me, noone can prove a thing!" )


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2008)

Well I named all my boys Bill - after Bill Gates.

I wrote to him to tell him of this, and my undying respect, etc - suggesting he could recognise the honour with a $100 loan ... - 

and the b*****d turned me down!


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

http://pregnancychildbirth.suite101.com/article.cfm/baby_names_for_twin_girls
"Looking for baby names for twin girls? Here are some suggestions."



> Same Letter Names. If you're going to give your twins names with the same letter, make sure the names are otherwise distinct. If you name your daughters "Emma" and "Emily," people are going to confuse them often. Also, try to chose names with similar levels of popularity. Estella may be jealous that her sister Emma can find her name on personalized pens, and Emma may be jealous that her sister isn't one of four Estellas in her class. Here are some suggestions for same-letter twin or multiple names-- both popular and unusual.
> 
> Popular/Trendy Names
> Ashley, Alexis
> ...






> Pretty Combinations. Looking for twin names that don't begin with the same letter but have a nice ring together? Here are some suggestions.
> 
> Anna, Emma
> Laura, Ella
> ...






> Rhyming Names. This was a popular fad in the 1950s, which saw its share of twins named Sharon/Karen and Maureen/Doreen. Is this cute, or too cute? You decide. Here are some moderns twists on this Baby Boom trend.
> 
> Kaylee, Hailey, Bailey
> Kayla, Bayla, Jayla
> ...






> Theme Names. Another option is to give your babies names with a similar theme or meaning. Try these:
> 
> Dakota, Cheyenne, Montana
> London, Paris, Sydney
> ...






> Popular Culture Names. This might be a little too cutesy, but if there's a TV show or movie you love, maybe you can use the names. You probably want to avoid extremely familiar choices (like Marcia, Jan, and Cindy or Rachel, Monica, and Phoebe), but here are some more hip and less common choices.
> 
> Anya, Willow, Tara, Dawn, Harmony (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
> Claire, Simone, Niki (from Heroes)
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

Baby names for twin boys
Heckle and Jeckle ? 
Jeckle and Hyde?
Hide and Seihk?
Seek and Find?
Fined and Charged?
etc 



> Popular/Trendy Names
> Aiden, Andrew
> Baker, Brandon
> Caden, Connor
> ...






> Pleasant Combinations. Perhaps same letter first names just sounds too cheesy for you, but you'd still like to find a pair of names that sound nicely when said together. Here are some examples of name pairs that either have similar sounds or just have a nice ring as a set.
> Jacob, Caleb
> Tyler, Ryan
> Michael, Nicholas
> ...





> Rhyming Names. Yes, this is a little out of style. The Baby Boomers celebrated their twins by naming them Larry and Gary (and Barry, and Harry, and Jerry). However, if you can come up with a nice combination, maybe you can bring back the 1950s rhyming trend and make it sound retro. Here are some rhyming suggestions
> 
> Aiden, Caden, Braden, Jayden, Hayden
> Shane, Blaine, Dane, Thane, Wayne, Zane
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Laughing Babies




Aaron, Erron, Ewan, Hugh?
Fred Ted Ned Jed?


----------



## Kauri (26 January 2008)

going by the one next door... *WAH WAH*>>>>>>>


----------



## skint (26 January 2008)

Much too difficult a task. Perhaps it would be better to just number your children sequentially. Much easier to keep track of them during times of sleep deprivation. If you feel the need to jazz it up a little, spell the numbers incorrectly and whack a few of those french thingos's above the vowels....and maybe a few of the consanants just in case,to ward off dance mothers.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2008)

For some reason that previous youtube link is playing up 

 Top 3 laughing babys



skint said:


> Much too difficult a task. Perhaps it would be better to just number your children sequentially. Much easier to keep track of them during times of sleep deprivation. If you feel the need to jazz it up a little, spell the numbers incorrectly and whack a few of those french thingos's above the vowels....and maybe a few of the consanants just in case,to ward off dance mothers.



Lol - Peter, Pierre,  Pee-air, and Pete?

They had the problem - in 1972 in PNG - of starting off the electoral roll.  people who had never written their name before suddenly required to do so  - all manner of spellings for the same name - full of apostrophes etc


----------



## skint (26 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> For some reason that previous youtube link is playing up
> 
> Top 3 laughing babys
> 
> ...





Might have to add that to favourites. Very therapeutic. On the other hand, it could take on the form of the evil ventriquolist's doll if played immediately following a dopey decision in an iffy market.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (27 January 2008)

yeah picking a names a hard one, I recently had a new addition to the tribe and called the little fella........ Zack. 

Took me 4 weeks to pick a name though, hope he thinks its o.k. when he gets older


----------



## numbercruncher (27 January 2008)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> yeah picking a names a hard one, I recently had a new addition to the tribe and called the little fella........ Zack.
> 
> Took me 4 weeks to pick a name though, hope he thinks its o.k. when he gets older





Well done and Congratulations ! us blokes certainly get the hard job when it comes to making a family  Zack is a cool name !

If I ever had a Son I would call him Luke.

" Lucky Luke .... "


----------



## Moneybags (27 January 2008)

Great thread......with some funny replies.

I suspect when the time comes you will know what name is most suitable.

Some of my favs for boys;

Angus ( after Angus Young )
Jared 
Nathan 
Rory 
Hayden
Tomomi (after Tomomi Manako )

& girls

Hannah
Haylea
Amelia
Emma
Claire
Sara

......of course it has to marry well with the surname and this can be the hardest part.

Good luck 

MB


----------



## BradK (27 January 2008)

I was in Harrods today having a pot of Earl Grey tea (not many people can say that I bet!!!)... and the waitress who served us was named, 'Kinga' - and she was a wasp too. 

When my wife and I have our next, it will be 'Kinga' 


Cheers
Brad


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> yeah picking a names a hard one, I recently had a new addition to the tribe and called the little fella........ Zack.
> 
> Took me 4 weeks to pick a name though, hope he thinks its o.k. when he gets older



freeball - 
1. I take it he was called "sprog" for a few weeks lol
come to think of it , that's not a bad name ...
- as in "sprogs in the chain of life" 

and rhymes with frog - 
considering we all started as tadpoles lol

2. is that Zack or Zacharia?

I mean
there's the option of naming the kid by the abbreviated form, and drop the rest...

eg Drew instead of Andrew (I prefer Drew - as if my vote counts around these four walls lol)
Rob instead of Robert 
Don instead of Donald
Sam / Samuel
Fred / Frederick
Nick
Bill
Bob
Tom
Dick
Harry etc etc
etc etc 

3. As for whether he likes it when he gets older - 
It's the weirdest thing - but they grow up, and you say "he's a Fred - he looks like a Fred - how could we have known , been so clever , to name him Fred, knowing somehow in advance that he'd grow up to LOOK like a Fred etc ) 

I spose you could come unstuck if you named a kid "Rocky" or "Bruiser"  - and he grew up to be a bookworm lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Moneybags said:


> ......of course it has to marry well with the surname and this can be the hardest part.




Emma Chiset
Henrietta Mann
Isabel necessary on a bicycle

these from a quick surf of the internet...



> What phone pranks has Bart used on Moe of Moe's Tavern?
> 7G03:  Hey, everybody, I. P. Freeley!
> 7G06:  Hey, everybody, I need a Jock Strap.
> 7G01:  Is there an Al Coholic here?  ... and ...
> ...






> A friend of mine had three Vietnamese with the surname of Nguyen in one of his classes...
> Truc, Car and Van, all unrelated, I believe.






> A fellow I know, Ted Moens, was threatening to name his son Randy. His wife vetoed.
> 
> names that should not be abbreviated... Michael Hunt etc






> I went to high school with a guy named David Sweet and a girl named  Judy Sour. They started dating somewhere towards the end of high school and finally got married.






> Ima Hogg was the daughter of some dead Texas politician with a cruel sense of humor.
> 
> Then there's Bill Lear's daughter Crystal Chanda Lear. .. etc etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

> I went to high school with a guy named David Sweet and a girl named  Judy Sour. They started dating somewhere towards the end of high school and finally got married.




Lol - on a slightly different matter
but you wonder if - throughout history - if some women have refused to marry the man they really loved - because their  name wouldn't match the husbands,  ....  and opted for a "safer surname" instead 

eg Fanny Smith refusing to marry Michael Hertz  - choosing instead Tom Day etc 
if you get my ghist

lol - not too many Fannies amongst kids names these days 
nor Gay / Gaye I guess 
apologies to all you heterosexual Gays out there lol

Heck sometimes you just have to go to deedpoll for namechange - start a new dynasty..


> I once taught a class which included a student named Georgina
> Secsauer.  One day someone from the office popped in the door and
> asked "Is there a Secsauer in this class"?. One of the students
> promptly responded "Hell no!  We don't even get a coffee break"!.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Heck in China they're having to rethink the surnames as well 

like the mother in law - more Chins that a HK phone directory ...

85% of Chinese back home share 100 surnames - 
well , sure makes it easy for the televised memory test... meet the people, remember their names etc. 

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2007-06/13/content_893133.htm


> Chinese surname shortage sparks rethink
> (Agencies)
> Updated: 2007-06-13 09:11
> 
> ...




"a father named Zhou and mother named Zhu could choose to call their child either Zhouzhu or Zhuzhou"
ahhh - see the Abs were miles ahead 
THAT must be why they call Wagga , "Wagga Wagga"


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (27 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> freeball -
> 1. I take it he was called "sprog" for a few weeks lol
> come to think of it , that's not a bad name ...
> - as in "sprogs in the chain of life"
> ...





Hi 20/20,


Yeah just called him ‘Baby’ for the first month, seemed to suit 


Zack isn’t short for anything, it was my preference to just give him a short/strong name. Rhymes with slack to, no doubt that little jingle will come in handy in later years.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

lol - Slack and Zack - Father and Son team 

Hey nomore4s  you might consider some of these appropriate 

Cristobal Nomores ? - 
Fay Nomores?

say no more 

http://geography.about.com/od/physicalgeography/a/2008names.htm


> 2008 Hurricane Names
> 
> Arthur
> Bertha
> ...


----------



## moneymajix (2 February 2008)

*Re: More babies, what names?*

*Death of the father: British scientists discover how to turn women's bone marrow into sperm*

By FIONA MACRAE 

Last updated at 09:28am on 31st January 2008


The breakthrough paves the way for lesbian couples to have children that are biologically their own. 

Gay men could follow suit by using the technique to make eggs from male bone marrow. 

Researchers at Newcastle upon Tyne University say their technique will help lead to new treatments for infertility. 

But critics warn that it sidelines men and raises the prospect of babies being born through entirely artificial means. 

The research centres around stem cells - the body's 'mother' cells which can turn into any other type of cell. 

According to New Scientist magazine, the scientists want to take stem cells from a woman donor's bone marrow and transform them into sperm through the use of special chemicals and vitamins. 

Newcastle professor Karim Nayernia has applied for permission to carry out the work and is ready to start the experiments within two months. 

The biologist, who pioneered the technique with mice, believes early- stage 'female sperm' could be produced inside two years. Mature sperm capable of fertilising eggs might take three more years. 

Early-stage sperm have already been produced from male bone marrow. 

Taking stem cells from an adult donor - possibly a cancer patient - removes the ethical problems associated with using embryos. 

The race to find a cure for infertility is global. 

Greg Aharonian, a U.S. analyst who is trying to patent the technologies behind female sperm and male eggs, said he wants to undermine the argument that heterosexual marriage is superior because it is aimed at procreation. "I'm a troublemaker," he said.

Researchers at the Butantan Institute in Brazil, meanwhile, claim to have turned embryonic stem cells from male mice into both sperm and eggs. They are now working on skin cells. 

If their experiments succeed, the stage would be set for a gay man to donate skin cells that could be used to make eggs. 

These could then be fertilised by his partner's sperm and placed into the womb of a surrogate mother. 

Irina Kerkis, a researcher at the Brazilian centre, said this development is possible, but raises ethical questions. 

Laboratory-grown sperm and eggs offer hope for those left infertile by radiotherapy treatment when they were young. 

The experiments could also provide an invaluable insight into dealing with infertility, a little understood condition that affects one in six couples. 

Other scientists warn however that the research is still in its infancy and any treatment is still many years away from use in hospitals and clinics. 

There are also fears that children born from artificial eggs and sperm will suffer severe health problems, like the mice in the Newcastle experiments. 

Couples who have children from artificial sperm created from women would be able to have girls only. This is because the female sperm would lack the Y-chromosome needed for boys. 

Robin Lovell-Badge, of the National Institute for Medical Research in London, said the creation of female sperm is at least a decade away. 

Josephine Quintavalle, of Comment on Reproductive Ethics, a campaign group, said: "We are looking at absurd solutions to very obscure situations and not addressing the main issue. Nobody is interested in looking at what is causing infertility - social reasons such as obesity, smoking and age. 

"All these things would provide solutions which wouldn't grab the headlines, but a lot more people would get the response they want - which is to be able to have their own children." 

Mike Judge, of the Christian Institute faith group, said the Newcastle project flies in the face of research showing that children do best when raised by a married mixed- sex couple. 

"Children need male and female role models in their lives," he added. "Yes, there are children raised by single parents through all sorts of circumstances, but when you are talking about deliberately creating children in that way, that is morally wrong." 

Debra Matthews, a U.S. bioethicist, said: "People want children and no one wants anyone else to tell them they can't have them." 

An update of Britain's ageing fertility laws is going through Parliament and is likely to allow the use of artificial sperm and eggs in IVF treatment - but only for heterosexual couples. 

The Newcastle research also paves the way for a woman to grow her own sperm and use it to fertilise her natural eggs, creating a child to which she is both mother and father. 

Similarly, a man could be both father and mother to a child created with his own sperm and a lab-grown egg. Such children would be at high risk of genetic abnormality. 



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ogy.html?in_article_id=511391&in_page_id=1965


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

So much for that old pick-up line  (supersmooth - not, lol - I mean I say that before I'm accused of using the line, ok ) - 

"hey sweetheart, you know you have 206 bones in your body - ... want one more?"

next it will be girls hitting on girls "want one less?"  

http://ask.yahoo.com/20010808.html


> The bones themselves are divided up into four classes: long bones (which make up the limbs), short bones (which are grouped together to strengthen our skeleton), flat bones (which protect our body and provide a place for muscles to attach), and, our personal favorite, irregular bones (those oddly shaped bones that don't fit into any of the other three categories).
> 
> At Education World, we picked up some other interesting facts about the human skeleton. For instance, while the adult skeleton contains 206 bones, the skeleton of an infant contains 350 (the bones fuse together as you grow). And more than half of your 206 bones are found in your hands and feet.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2008)

quads maybe?

Imogene Theresa Noah Evan?  

http://www.gpeters.com/names/baby-names.php?name=Imogene

The popularity of Imogene is: 3.408 
(where 0 = extremely rare, 6 = super popular


----------



## nomore4s (14 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> quads maybe?
> 
> Imogene Theresa Noah Evan?
> 
> ...




lol, luckily we're not having quads.

Update on where we are at, we are having a girl and the 2 favourites in order at the moment are:

Zoe (Cherry is very keen on this name)
Akira

But I'm sure we will add to this list by the time the baby is born.


----------



## nomore4s (16 June 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions especially 20/20.

We had a baby girl on the 13th June (Friday the 13th).

We have called her Akira Lin.

Another junior ASFer & hawks supporter - she got to hear the club song for the first time on Sat night


----------



## Timmy (16 June 2008)

nomore4s said:


> We had a baby girl on the 13th June




Congrats nomore4s!


----------



## nomore4s (16 June 2008)

Timmy said:


> Congrats nomore4s!




Thanks Timmy, I see you've been promoted.


----------



## Timmy (16 June 2008)

nomore4s said:


> Thanks Timmy, I see you've been promoted.




All the brown nosing paid off....


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2008)

nomore4s said:


> lol don't think there is much chance of that but ironically my partner is named after a fruit (Cherry - not so bad)



nomore4s
I'm sure you've heard the joke about the marriage guidance officer in the group therapy session.. 

to the first couple ... "well I've looked at your file, and your problem is you only ever think about booze .  - Why , you even married a partner named Sherry!"

to the second couple  ... "and I've looked at your file, and your problem is you only ever think about money.  - Why , you even married a partner named Penny!"

At which point the male of the third couple stands, and beckons to his partner,   "That's it Fanny, let's get out of here before it's our turn!"

PS congrats


----------



## Julia (16 June 2008)

nomore4s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions especially 20/20.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, nomore4s, that's lovely news.   Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 August 2008)

Listening to Adam Spencer this morning ...  (funny man that one)

Letter in from a listener (they were discussing names)..
"What chance has the name like Gaye of surviving another generation?  I mean, ever since it has become a euphemism or alias for homosexuality.   I'll tell you what chance it has ! - Buckley's that's what!."

"Wow, she sounds angry"  he says; 

"and by the way, it's signed by Gaye Buckley"


----------

